# Andulasian detours



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Just finished a two week Andalusiandetours trip with a big smile on my face.... From the tops of mountains to the depths of gorges. Stunning views, terrific scenery, great visits (including a garlic factory!!! You'd be amazed). A wide variety of excellent Spanish food - both 'campfire' and restaurant. Swimming in lakes and pools.

Then there was the wildlife (sorry, not the party kind - though alcohol was by no means absent!!). Get closer to wolves than you'll ever be. Ibex, vultures, eagles, scorpions and spiders all featured plus lots of smaller birds too numerous to mention.

The only city visit was Cordoba - the Mesquita really must not be missed. Otherwise, small towns and villages off the beaten track full of interesting sights and, of course, cafes. A sit down with a beer or coffee is always welcome.

Apart from a few nights 'informal' camping - for me probably the most interesting - and in places you wouldn't normally be allowed to camp without permission - the sites were all of a good standard - all with hook-up, pools etc.

I've tried very hard to find anything negative! The local bus broke down on the way to Cordoba but the driver somehow managed to stop the bus outside a cafe... Coffees were consumed as we waited for the replacement bus... No hardship there then!!! One of Ray's instructions got left and right mixed up but we all still got there so who cares??

Great tour, well led, very relaxed and easy - even time for a little retail therapy - no complaints, even from Dave - one of the most ardent anti-shoppers!! Great group of people to travel with. Can't recommend it enough...

Off to Morocco on Thursday for the other part of our trip.... Can't wait!!!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I did a Andalucian Summit and Sea cycle tour in 2006 awesome ten days!
Highlight was the ride up the Pico Valetta 3500 metres


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

I've checked their website and unsurprisingly they don't quote prices. Can you give our readers an idea of the pricing. I'm trying to imagine a long line of motorhomes weaving through the narrow roads of the Alpujarras, surely not!. Do you all travel independently to a pre arranged destination. It looks like good fun but for me I would rather plan my own itineries, but each to their own.

John


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Just a few points in answer to your concerns.

There is certainly no convoy. On our trip there were 4 vans (I gather that there were 8 on the previous tour). Ray and Steve gave us a brief daily update (check the destination - things to look for - places to visit etc.) before we set off at our leisure. Then it was up to us. At the beginning of the trip we were issued with a book containing history, facts, maps, suggested routes etc. but no compulsion to follow the advice. Though why you wouldn't want to use it when someone has taken the time and trouble to dig it all out for you!! Nobody got lost but Ray and Steve would be around somewhere though they always managed to get to the site first - even started on a meal for everybody on occasions!! All included...

As I said, some of the overnights were in places where you needed official permission to stop. Ray had organised all that.

Most of the visits were to places that would have been difficult to organise as an individual - not impossible but first you've got to know where to look!!!

Like you, I prefer to do my own thing and on this tour there is plenty of opportunity to do so - but when I think of what I might have missed!!

All I can suggest is that you contact Ray or Debbie if you need any further information.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

If you go onto 'Schedule' on website you get an indication of prices.
Enough to put me off I'm afraid.
12-21 day tours, prices from 685 euros (per person).

Lot of money added to your other costs - but if you can afford it I'm sure it's lots of fun.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Horses for courses.

Personally, organised motorhome tours are utterly the last thing I'd want to do.

Both on basis of the frankly massive additional cost, and on the basis that we'd always much rather go our own way than be herded.

But each to their own.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

TheNomad said:


> Personally, organised motorhome tours are utterly the last thing I'd want to do.
> 
> .


We thought excatly that before we went on one of Ray's Moroccan tours. It wasn't a question of confidence; we've lived and motorhomed all over East, Central and Southern Africa, Europe and north America in the past 50 years so we did not need the company.

What made the holiday was being able to go to places that we'd not have found or been allowed to camp if we were on our own, meeting people and being taken into their homes and school in a way that would not have happened otherwise and all the while following an itinerary that was backed by Ray, Steve and Hamid's very comprehensive knowledge of and love for the country. There's just so much you can learn about a place before you go but nothing can beat having someone with local knowledge with you who counts the people you meet as friends or relatives. When you do not speak Arabic having someone who can translate or answer questions is great.

There was no "herding" and no necessity to follow the group if you did not want to. The best, and so suggested, route was described to you in a morning or evening briefing and you went off next day, stopping as you wished or meeting up at suggested sites or towns en route. So long as you were at the campsite or camping place by nightfall that was all that was expected of you. Often you got there to find a meal waiting, cooked by Steven, Ray or Hamid or booked at a local cafe. It was relaxing to not have to scrabble round to find a way of getting into the city- a taxi or minibus was usually available- or where to park safely while you did explore during the day. It was relaxing, when we had a puncture for example or became stuck in sand, to have the back-up of people in a 4 wheel drive who knew the ins and outs of getting it sorted. I'm sure we could have done it ourselves but it was good to go the stress-free route !

If you didn't want to be social in the evenings you could shut your door and do exactly as you wished with no pressure.

If Ray and co are doing the Andalucian tours in the same relaxed way ( relaxed for the clients anyway, a heck of a lot of work goes into them) then I'm sure they will be as successful as the Moroccan ones are.

G


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I'd certainly give it a go G, as long as it fitted in the old budget.
Never say never


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Well, Nomad, what an arrogant, patronising attitude you seem to have!!!

Nobody, but nobody herds myself or my wife around.....

However, I am quite happy to put myself in the hands of experts when they know more than I do. Whether it be a Tour Operator, a Motor Mechanic or a guy to fix my computer I willingly take their advice, and good advice costs money....

Like 'G' we have travelled extensively around Europe and Morocco - I could take you to places in Morocco that even Ray probably doesn't know about - on our own and with friends but we still know when there is something extra on offer.

An incensed Oldtart's Husband.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

oldtart said:


> Well, Nomad, what an arrogant, patronising attitude you seem to have!!!
> 
> Nobody, but nobody herds myself or my wife around.....
> 
> ...


Oh come on.
Did you even read my post, rather than picking on one word in it?

I said "Horses for courses"; and I said "Each to their own".

I then expressed a personal opinion that differs from yours.

You are actually "incensed" by such a mild and singular difference of opinion between two posters on a motorhome forum? 
Handbags at dawn just because someone says they don't want to do what you do, even whilst they acknowledged your absolute right to do what you want?


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Believe me, I had read your post..

My view still stands...

End of

IOTH


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

oldtart said:


> Believe me, I had read your post..
> 
> My view still stands...
> 
> ...


Then God forbid that anyone here should actually politely post in this Discussion Forum that they dare to hold a view differing from yours in any way on anything actually serious or important.


----------

